# Facebook membership.



## Robert59 (Nov 19, 2020)

How Many People Use *Facebook*? *Facebook* has 2.60 billion monthly active *users* (*Facebook*, *2020*). If that number doesn't blow you away, it also has 1.73 billion *users* that are visiting the social networking site on a daily basis.


https://www.google.com/search?q=fac...69i57j0l7.15730j0j15&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Mat (Nov 19, 2020)

Not me, I'm a non-conformist.  I saw what was happening two years ago and left when they started going back over 5 years and censoring you and giving you a child's paddling in the banning room.  53 years ago I had to kill the same type of people, I guess we missed a few.


----------



## bowmore (Nov 19, 2020)

I consider it a total waste of time. Some people have 200 friends-really?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 19, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> How Many People Use *Facebook*? *Facebook* has 2.60 billion monthly active *users* (*Facebook*, *2020*). If that number doesn't blow you away, it also has 1.73 billion *users* that are visiting the social networking site on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=fac...69i57j0l7.15730j0j15&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


Happy to say the 1.73 billion user count does not represent me.


----------



## MickaC (Nov 19, 2020)

I do use Facebook to keep in touch with friends.........but is nowhere near 200.
Don't post very much......enough to keep in nsync with some and vice versa.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 19, 2020)

I left facebook for a while. Went back under an alias to get some peace.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 19, 2020)

Never used facebook.  Just seems to public to me.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 20, 2020)

I use FB to keep in touch with family and a few old friends.  I'm also a member of a few FB special interest groups and I enjoy some of the videos especially from Jacques Pépin and Jamie Oliver.

I've noticed lately that FB is feeding me more and more suggested content.  Every few weeks I have to _prune_ my news feed by turning off much of the new content.

I think FB is fine if you use it instead of letting it use you.


----------



## kburra (Nov 20, 2020)

Best thing since sliced bread....Love it


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 20, 2020)

I use facebook quite a bit. I don't know how I got 96 "friends". I keep in touch with maybe a dozen or so.


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 20, 2020)

I basically use Facebook to keep in touch with my family, play a few games and follow the local police reports. I'm concerned about my privacy, so don't have 'friends' apart from family members.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 20, 2020)

kburra said:


> Best thing since sliced bread....Love it


I wouldn't go that far. Once I was in a Minions fan page group and some guy posted a pic of himself nude and made it look like he was doing nasty things to a stuffed Minion. I don't have that problem here.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 20, 2020)

Out of necessity, I hold my nose and use it to access pages for businesses and organizations where FB is their only web presence.  I DO NOT have an account ... nor will I ever.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 20, 2020)

Tommy said:


> Out of necessity, I hold my nose and use it to access pages for businesses and organizations where FB is their only web presence.  I DO NOT have an account ... nor will I ever.


How do you access Facebook without an acct?


----------



## Pinky (Nov 20, 2020)

My "friends" list consists of a handful of people I actually know. I go there mainly for the animal stories and videos, probably once or twice a week on average.


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 20, 2020)

Yes...i have maybe 20 friends....old friends from junior high school, 2 cousins and a couple of old boyfriends.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 20, 2020)

No  more  ...  I deleted my account there last year.   Just got tired of the whole thing.


----------



## asp3 (Nov 20, 2020)

I love it but not as much as I used to.  For friends I have family members, old colleagues from past jobs and friends (acquaintances) from the past.  I love being able to get a little look into their lives and sometimes share things from my life.  I rarely post but I do from time to time.

I also follow several musical artists/bands and am in several groups centered around music or other interests.  I also get notified about various articles I might be interested in from various publications.  I have often already seen the articles from the papers I read but the publications I don't review on a regular basis have articles that I'm interested in and seeing them promoted to me is useful.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 20, 2020)

I joined facebook when my 2 grandsons joined quit a few years ago. I just wanted to keep an eye on them and make sure they were safe. Now that they are grown up I just go on to play games. I did find many cousins on there so occasionally I'll drop in just to say Hello.


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2020)

I joined FascistBook to connect with my friends and family, but have not used it much at all.
It is great for Messenger, which I use to facetime with the GrandFerals and that's about it.


----------



## Chet (Nov 20, 2020)

I have no interest in FB. You open yourself up to too many crazies who may wish to do harm.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 20, 2020)

Never joined facebook or twitter and don't intend to.  From all I've seen it's too toxic, although I understand those who want to use fb to connect with family and friends.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 20, 2020)

I prefered Google Plus but Google dropped the ball on that one so I do use FB to keep in touch with family and friends along with being active in a couple of groups about Phoenix history.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 20, 2020)

bowmore said:


> I consider it a total waste of time. Some people have 200 friends-really?



Or many more, lol!  Over 50 of my fb friends are family.  By the time you add in childhood friends, undergrad, grad school (x2), work friends through the years, friends from clubs, community activites ... it adds up!

I don't spend a lot of time there because I've muted a ton of people.   It's not the same as 'ignore' on a message board.  You can still see a muted friend's stuff if you go to their page. Muting cuts out those people who post a lot and clog up your newsfeed.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 20, 2020)

I keep up with family and friends and play a lot of card games.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 20, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Or many more, lol!  Over 50 of my fb friends are family.  By the time you add in childhood friends, undergrad, grad school (x2), work friends through the years, friends from clubs ... it adds up!
> 
> I don't spend a lot of time there because I've muted a ton of people.


I put many on mute also in the last several months.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 20, 2020)

*I have been on FB for several years..long before this forum.  And, yes, I can say I have about 250 "friends". Most of whom I have never met in real life. I play a particular popular game on FB, that requires you to have "teammates" to play with. So, the majority of my friends, are people from this game.
So, people with several hundred "friends" there are taking advantage of the free games there.  The game is mainly the only reason I visit these days, and why I would not leave right now.*


----------



## Robert59 (Nov 20, 2020)

Someone sent this site to me if don't want to join facebook,  https://usa.life/


----------



## Nathan (Nov 20, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I've noticed lately that FB is feeding me more and more suggested content.  Every few weeks I have to _prune_ my news feed by turning off much of the new content.
> 
> I think FB is fine if you use it instead of letting it use you.


Exactly, just like anything in life, you have to make it work for your needs.   I block the political garbage from whence it comes, and report advertising that i object to.   Facebook is free, so you get what you pay for...


----------



## Repondering (Nov 20, 2020)

I use FB every day.  I belong to some special interest FB groups, I private chat with a special friend (the 2 of us, any interested hackers and the NSA if we use any "key words") and my church has a live Sunday service on it now in the time of COVID.  I use FB, it doesn't use me.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 20, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Someone sent this site to me if don't want to join facebook,  https://usa.life/


have u tried it?


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 20, 2020)

Repondering said:


> I use FB every day.  I belong to some special interest FB groups, I private chat with a special friend (the 2 of us, any interested hackers and the NSA if we use any "key words") and my church has a live Sunday service on it now in the time of COVID.  I use FB, it doesn't use me.


I'm in a couple of support groups there. I think I have 4 followers. LOL


----------



## Robert59 (Nov 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> have u tried it?


No I haven't yet.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 20, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> No I haven't yet.


Ok. I might this weekend if it's free.


----------



## Jules (Nov 20, 2020)

Though I rarely respond except to jokes, I read daily.  It keeps me entertained.  I belong to a few special interest groups, one that has been very supportive.  One group is a local community forum - boy oh boy, do I ever learn lots from it.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 20, 2020)

@Robert59 I tried that site. It's kind of odd. I'm not really sure about it. I will check it out some more.


----------



## kburra (Nov 21, 2020)

Actually not here to preach to the converted but Facebook like any other social media, including even emails and Web browser controls/settings, you/we need to control it, as someone else said don`t let it control you. So many opt-out after a week or so because of the stuff it bombards at you! But if you don`t like it, fair enough, I love it. Most of the settings and control I used when setting up below, BTW if use the Internet NOTHING is private, but then you all knew that?
*"Clear" data Facebook gets by tracking you around the web*
    Keep your location data private
    Turn off facial recognition
    Stop data collection by Facebook's partners
    Guard your account against hackers
    Hide your profile from search engines
    Limit who sees your photos and posts
    Take control over targeted ads
    Avoid ads on sensitive subjects
    Prevent Facebook from following you on other websites
    Protect your privacy on Facebook's other products
    Clean up your friend's list, and privacy of same.
All of the above you have control over, if can be bothered of course (only have to do it once)


----------



## Robert59 (Nov 21, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> @Robert59 I tried that site. It's kind of odd. I'm not really sure about it. I will check it out some more.


I found out it's not free like Facebook. You can join for free but to better options you have to pay.

Verified badge​
$9.99​Per Month
STAR
Featured member
See profile visitors
Show / Hide last seen
Verified badge
Posts promotion
Pages promotion
Discount
Upgrade Now
$39.99​180 day
HOT
Featured member
See profile visitors
Show / Hide last seen
Verified badge
Boost 10 posts all at same time
Boost 10 pages all at same time
10% Discount
Upgrade Now
$59.99​Per Year
PATRIOT
Featured member
See profile visitors
Show / Hide last seen
Verified badge
Boost 25 posts all at same time
Boost 25 pages all at same time
25% Discount
Upgrade Now
$279.99​life time
FOUNDER
Featured member
See profile visitors
Show / Hide last seen
Verified badge
Boost 50 posts all at same time
Boost 50 pages all at same time
70% Discount


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 21, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> I found out it's not free like Facebook. You can join for free but to better options you have to pay.
> 
> Verified badge​
> $9.99​Per Month
> ...


I can tell you right now it's not worth it. LOL


----------



## Ronni (Nov 21, 2020)

I’m an active Facebook user, with around 200 friends, all of whom I either know personally (most) or they’re the relative of someone I know and we’ve found a need to create that connection. 

I belong to several private groups, two of which I administrate. Plus a dozen or more BST groups with many thousands of users.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 21, 2020)

What is a BST group?


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 21, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> I found out it's not free like Facebook. You can join for free but to better options you have to pay.
> 
> Verified badge​
> $9.99​Per Month
> ...


I hate to say it but it looks like a political site. If it is I'm not hangin out there.


----------



## Ronni (Nov 21, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> What is a BST group?


Oh I’m sorry...buy/sell/trade group. Usually grouped by communities or suburbs. Sort of like a garage sale, but the items are listed with photos on the fb group. I’ve purchased many items from the different groups, and sold bunches too.


----------



## Irwin (Nov 21, 2020)

I was on Facebook for a while -- mainly to use as a news feed. Now I use Feedly, so I don't have any need for Facebook. I also got swarm trolled on Facebook for something I posted so I deactivated my account. There are a lot of assholes in the world, and some of them are dangerous. I'd prefer not to have anything to do with them if I can help it.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 21, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Oh I’m sorry...buy/sell/trade group. Usually grouped by communities or suburbs. Sort of like a garage sale, but the items are listed with photos on the fb group. I’ve purchased many items from the different groups, and sold bunches too.


I was in a couple of those. Couldn't get anybody nailed down to buy anything. I did manage to sell my retro kitchen table and chairs to a couple who lived in the country.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 22, 2020)

Irwin said:


> I was on Facebook for a while -- mainly to use as a news feed. Now I use Feedly, so I don't have any need for Facebook. I also got swarm trolled on Facebook for something I posted so I deactivated my account. There are a lot of assholes in the world, and some of them are dangerous. I'd prefer not to have anything to do with them if I can help it.


I love Feedly. So easy to use and it is straightforward in it's interface.


----------



## Devi (Nov 22, 2020)

Is Feedly not for Apple/Macs?


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 22, 2020)

why does everything have to be in an app you download? i don't want all that on my laptop plus some of those apps don't work on laptops. i prefer the webpages myself.


----------



## Irwin (Nov 22, 2020)

Devi said:


> Is Feedly not for Apple/Macs?



It's a website, so it should work on any platform.


----------



## charry (Nov 22, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Never used facebook.  Just seems to public to me.


It doesn’t have to be butterfly ....just adjust your settings , you can have it as private+as you want


----------



## charry (Nov 22, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I keep up with family and friends and play a lot of card games.


Same here lew ........I play words and keep up to date with family and friends


----------



## charry (Nov 22, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Or many more, lol!  Over 50 of my fb friends are family.  By the time you add in childhood friends, undergrad, grad school (x2), work friends through the years, friends from clubs, community activites ... it adds up!
> 
> I don't spend a lot of time there because I've muted a ton of people.   It's not the same as 'ignore' on a message board.  You can still see a muted friend's stuff if you go to their page. Muting cuts out those people who post a lot and clog up your newsfeed.




Yep same here. Plus I’ve met lots of old schoolfriends  and neighbours on there .
Great laughs and memories ....


----------



## charry (Nov 22, 2020)

Chet said:


> I have no interest in FB. You open yourself up to too many crazies who may wish to do harm.


As I said before....you can keep yourself as private as you want ......


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 22, 2020)

charry said:


> As I said before....you can keep yourself as private as you want ......


You are so right, Charry.  Only my friends and relatives can see my homepage there.


----------

